# First Sets



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Put my first two coyote sets ever in the ground today. Both dirt hole sets. Used Freeborough's Allegheny Mountain(bait) and Woods Dog(gland) on both sets. Set pics coming.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Set 1


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Set 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some good looking sets, anxious to see some pictures of your catches.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

good luck.

Bruce


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Those sets look pretty good, looking forward to seeing the pictures of the coyotes that you catch.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweet, are those Deer tracks in the bottom edge of the picture just missing your trap????

I was wondering about those Wolf Fang Anchors might get a few when I get to set a little steel.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Kinda looks like deer tracks but no. Yes, Wolf Fang anchors. I like them. They hold great!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

No catches today.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

No catches today either.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Pulled the sets this morning. No action. Will relocate on same property in a few weeks.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Lol. Had a greenhorn experience this morning. Went to pull the KB's and Wolf Fang anchors. Forgot my dirt hole punch. Drive it down beside the Wolf Fang, remove dirt, the use puller to retrieve anchor. I like to have never got it out. Lol. When I do get a yote he's not going anywhere I can promise you that! The dirt hole punch idea makes it relatively easy.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Sets looks good to me! I bet the KB's are happy to get dirty!

I'm no expert but I'd maybe leave them set a bit longer, from what I have read they can take awhile to come around sometimes. It's hard when you don't have a ton of traps though. If it were my sets, I check those sites again to see if there are any tracks at the bait hole.

Sounds like the Wolf Fangs work pretty good! If I can find some good spots I'll have to give em a try and just leave the cable in place for future sets.

Too bad you haven't had any catches yet, Keep at em!!!!!!!!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Pulled them due to time restraints. I have a wife and a 4mo old. Between my job and family time I decided to trap every two weeks. Can't let a passion get in the way of responsibility. I'll be back in there. Catches will come. I am just getting my feet wet. Got a lot to learn about location and scouting. I need the practice making sets anyway. Lol.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I understand that! 3-1/2 year old son here. Time is tight without a doubt! Congrats on the new baby BTW!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

How have your trapping adventures come along?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

